# just used my clen from CEM products



## meatbeater (Nov 5, 2010)

200mcg/ml...first time ever using clen and i took .3cc (60mcg) and i feel nothing. i payed good money for this too. anything i can do?


----------



## tballz (Nov 5, 2010)

hmmmm....i've taken cem's clen before and have never had a problem.  Try emailing them and see what they say.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 5, 2010)

i just did. they acted like people never had a problem before. i'm afraid it's either different RC or bunk. i paid good money too =(


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 5, 2010)

i hope they replace it or give me a refund


----------



## H4MMY (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm using clen from CEM also, i received it last week, i'm running it at 80mcgs next week i'll prob bump up the dosage a bit, but today is day four at 80mcgs and I'm still feeling like a leaf shaking in the wind. Not sure why you aren't feeling anything, the first couple days it was almost too strong for me. I have keto on hand as well, which i may or may not use, if i stop feeling the effects of the clen in a week or so, I may start running the keto to help clear out my beta receptors. Do you have any keto on hand, that may help? Or try bumping up the dosage, but just a bit though, i'm sure everyone is different with this stuff.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Nov 5, 2010)

that sucks being that they are a sponsor i hope they take care of it for you im in the process of trying to find a legit company so i can get some tamoxifen citrate..i know cem is a sponsor here but their pricing is kinda high. i found really good reviews about stenlabs and the prices are awesome and the guy emailed me back within 5 minutes but if that really matters idk.


----------



## meatbeater (Nov 5, 2010)

H4MMY what is your batch number? And is yours a clear liquid?

I didn't try the keto cuz I haven't used clen in ages. I really hope they fix this. Maybe I could offer to mail it back and send me a different bottle and they can test it to make sure that I didn't just subsitute it and try ripping them off because that's probably what they're thinking. And I agree they're a bit pricey but I went with them because I figured I was paying for quality

I hope I can g et this fixed. So if anyones ran it please get back with your review and batch number if possible. I plan on taking half a cc when I get home. And if that does nothing I I'm gonna email them again


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2010)

Haven't tried it from them but I just started a clen cycle just this week. You don't really feel anything. Like taking a vicodin or something. You WILL shake. At the start it was too much for me. I almost didn't take it the third day. Maybe i'm getting used to it now but I can tolerate it better. 

I also notice I get winded much faster. Doing deadlifts today I was going pretty heavy and I had to take a breather for a second. Give it another day man. I thought mine was bunk on the first day too.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 28, 2013)

Starting CEM clen Clomi and T3 today.


----------

